
Ant Design's Disastrous Christmas Easter Egg - jonjamz
https://github.com/ant-design/ant-design/issues/13098
======
akjha
We have been using ANT design for our enterprise SAAS application.

We have been quite happy with it until today when we discovered to our horrors
that for some reason, developers of ANT thought it was wise enough to
magically insert easter egg which triggers on Christmas day modifying all the
button to have a tooltip showing a "Ho, Ho, Ho" message.

To all my fellow developers, easters eggs can be fun but please be judicious
about where and how to add it.

i) If you are adding an easter egg, don't make it default behavior. Make it an
opt-in. ii) Document the behavior. Yes, I can see how surprise Easter eggs can
be fun but fun shouldn't come at the cost of reliability and trust. I don't
want the libraries I use to pull a surprise on me. Especially in a platform
like node.js where I have to rely on so many dependencies. iii) Our software
is becoming more and more complex. With complexity comes bugs and security
vulnerabilities. Is adding a piece of additional code which doesn't add any
utility really a good decision in such a case?

In the end, please have some empathy for your users. Think through what can be
the adverse effects of your changes.

